
The Culture War Has Finally Come for Wikipedia - Sujan
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/josephbernstein/wikipedia-ban-editor-culture-war
======
baud147258
A culture war (or at least different conflicts) has raged in Wikipedia for a
long time, there's nothing new here.

The article could have used links to the relevant discussion pages, since
everything is in the open and it would have allowed reader to have an idea of
the reactions, beyond the chosen quotes

